# New Video - How to Fish Trees or Standing Timber



## flounder (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's another video that's good for crappie fishing beginners. It may not cover everything, but can help you get started.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Done a lot of tree top crappie fishing when I lived in Alabama. Man I miss it. Use to catch'em in deep water. Favorite time was spawning season. Catch'em in a foot of water. Ain't noth'in like a plate of crappie on the dinner table. Thanks for sharing the video. Got my mouth watering for some crappie now.....


----------

